# Adapted From???



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I have recently seen recipes that say adapted from. Exactly what does "adapted from" mean? Does it mean the recipe has been altered as far text so that it differs from the authors literary expression? Just curious.

Rgds Rook


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

"Adapted from..." usually means that the information from the original recipe has been adjusted or modified slightly to meet a specific need. For example, a recipe for twelve might be adapted to feed two or three; or a recipe that calls for spicey ingredients might be adapted to please the palete of those who don't like spicey foods by reducing or omitting the spicey ingredients.:chef:


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

"Adapted from" can also be used to give credit to the original recipe (or chef) which served as the basis of the new creation or recipe.


----------

